# First console(s) you ever owned?



## xx_cutie_xx (Aug 18, 2010)

The title says it all. I just got bored and curious lol. When you got into gaming what console(s) did you own at first?

For me I owned the old NES, Sega Genesis, and Gameboy Color.


----------



## Arp1 (Aug 18, 2010)

PS1, loved playing Spyro 1-3 on that thing.


----------



## Demonbart (Aug 18, 2010)

Old PC and Game Boy Color all the way.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 18, 2010)

PS1.


----------



## muffincat (Aug 18, 2010)

For me, NES and GameBoy, had lots of fun playing Tetris on those


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 18, 2010)

Game Gear I guess, but my first gaming device was a C-64.


----------



## Maplemage (Aug 18, 2010)

The snes, played the same games everyday, never got bored.


----------



## Quanno (Aug 18, 2010)

The Snes. My dad learned me how to play super mario world when i was about 5-6 years old


----------



## sagewolf (Aug 18, 2010)

NES SNES NDS PS2 and Wii


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 18, 2010)

SNES.
Started when I was a youngish 4. (yoshi's island and MegaMan X 1 and 3 ftw)


----------



## Thoob (Aug 18, 2010)

PS1. You should make a poll for this.


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Aug 18, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> PS1. You should make a poll for this.



I would but there are other systems out there that I probably don't even know about lol.


----------



## shideneyu (Aug 18, 2010)

My brother had the snes, but my first console was the *GBC*




Then I had the n64, ps1, game cube, ps2, ds, dslite, psp, dsi, xbox 360
Now i just own the Dsi, the ps1 and the 360 ^^


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 18, 2010)

Gameboy (Classic)


----------



## Depravo (Aug 18, 2010)

My trusty old SNES.

Wait a second... I had an original GB before that.


----------



## taken (Aug 18, 2010)

first console Atari 2600 and the Nes followed by mega drive. Then came Super nintendo trust worthy console. Then I got  N64 which was a dissappointment to me. 
Then I got the Playstaion, which had great games.
Never had a gameboy, but bought ds phat instead.

Now I got is Ds Lite plus xbox 360.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2010)

Since the C64 technically isn't a console (although it introduced me to gaming), my first console was an original Game Boy. The first TV console I owned was a Master System, but this was pretty late in the game. My parents didn't think too fondly of consoles when I was a kid, but they've got a Wii now.


----------



## Nobunaga (Aug 18, 2010)

Game boy color i loved this console lol


----------



## Juanmatron (Aug 18, 2010)

Sega Genesis or Atari 2600?


----------



## h0ser81 (Aug 18, 2010)

First console for me was an Atari 2600 on a black and white TV in my parents bed room. Then came my NES on my very own COLOR TV in my bedroom.


----------



## qwerty5377 (Aug 18, 2010)

owned a N64 one of the best games ever: LoZ ocarina of time FTW


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 18, 2010)

My first console was the gameboy pocket.

but i also grew up with a playstation 1 and sega saturn.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 18, 2010)

When I was 2-3, my father pulled out an old NES from the top shelf in the closet. He blew off the dust and said it was given to him by a cousin of mine (I assume when they got a SNES). He popped in Super Mario Bros., tried his hand at it and did really well. Looking back I don't remember how far he got, but he made the guy on the screen move and I was mesmerized).

It took me and my still-forming mind a few days to understand it. I love my NES and still have it. It doesn't work anymore, but it's a memory of a time when my father and I shared a common interest.


----------



## Bluestainedroses (Aug 18, 2010)

My first console would be a PS2. I played the Donald Duck Superhero game on it. I found it amazing back then.

First handheld was a GBC. Pokemon Blue went everywhere with me. Got 300+ hours on it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 18, 2010)

First console would probably be the PS1, although ironically, I got a Sega Mega Drive II only a couple of years later.

First handheld was a GameBoy Advance SP (front-lit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 18, 2010)

My first was the Super Nintendo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My dad taught me how to play.

First handheld was the Game Boy Color.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 18, 2010)

Gameboy color


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 18, 2010)

I had a C64 but as others have said that doesn't realy count. Since then I was like the anti-console with PCs all the way. It wasn't unitl the DS and then the Wii that I actualy got into consoles.


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Aug 18, 2010)

I think it was the SNES or the Game Boy Pocket. But I also had a Super Game Boy. Anyone remember it? It allowed you to play GB games on the SNES. I remember the border it had when you played games on it.


----------



## Romain29 (Aug 18, 2010)

my first console,Sega Master System 2,17 years ago


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Aug 18, 2010)

Super Nintendo and Game Boy.


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 18, 2010)

handheld - solid purple gameboy color. i broke it on accident and got a clear purple haha, thought it may have also been a game gear. i cant remember
one that you hook up to the tv - n64


----------



## jakeyjake (Aug 19, 2010)

I can't remember the first, but I had an atari (can't remember which one, at my dad's house, we have like all of them), and NES.  I'm guessing atari was first though.  I was looking at the first page of this, going "ps1?  really?"  lol.

Am I really that old at 20?


----------



## celeron53 (Aug 19, 2010)

I got a Game Boy Color for my birthday... and lost it like any dumb kid.


----------



## yesjohn (Aug 19, 2010)

PS1, a few years later i bought a ps2. I had more games on the ps2 than i had on my ps1. But i was playing my ps1 games most of the time. The only ps2 game that is finished was kingdom hearts 2


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2010)

The first one i owned was a sega megadrive with echo the dolphin. My first handheld was a Gameboy colour.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 19, 2010)

There was an Atari 5200 in my house before I was even born, then an NES when I was like 2 or 3 years old. Then a Sega Genesis when I was 5, then we didn't get anything new till the N64 came out.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Aug 24, 2010)

NES however, I did not know anything about gaming back then and my old man threw it away. T_T

My first console that I knew anything about was the PSX, which was modded and still works. =]


----------



## Goli (Aug 24, 2010)

The first console I ever owned was a PSOne, the slim version.
Too bad eventually it died due to my dog making it fall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## monkat (Aug 24, 2010)

That I owned, myself? My DS.

That my family has owned while I was alive? SNES.


----------



## felixsrg (Aug 24, 2010)

My first controller was a NES one, I still own it ^^


----------



## C175R (Aug 24, 2010)

NES. it was actually mine tho. it was my dads.
the one that I actually owned and was actual mine was the gameboy. the white and black one.


----------



## millenium6000 (Aug 24, 2010)

I owned a PS1 since I was a child.


----------



## luckwii (Aug 24, 2010)

I had the Pong console (if you can call it that) in 1981 approx.


----------



## .psyched (Aug 24, 2010)

My very first consoles were the ps1, the GBA and the SNES, all of which my sister gave me.


----------



## matt1freek (Aug 24, 2010)

PONG


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Aug 24, 2010)

Gameboy pocket with the TMNT game and some random game called Solomon club...
SNES but had to give it to my younger brother because I didn't know how to start the race in Super Mario Kart... Pathetic LoL...
N64!!!


----------



## mechadylan (Aug 24, 2010)

Sears Tele-Games (Atari 2600 clone.)  Wow, I guess clones HAVE been around for a while.


----------



## amptor (Aug 29, 2010)

Colecovision

and I still don't own the flash cart.  Coleco still works.


----------



## jargus (Aug 29, 2010)

My brother had an NES. Me him and my sister got a SNES for christmas. A year later I got a gameboy


----------



## Raiser (Aug 29, 2010)

SNES then PS1.

Best gaming moments of my life!


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Aug 29, 2010)

I got a Gameboy Colour followed a few months later by a PS1 though i would of liked it to be a Gamecube.


----------



## Alex666 (Aug 29, 2010)

NES and the normal black/white GameBoy were my first ones


----------



## raulpica (Aug 29, 2010)

Even if it doesn't count, I got introduced to games thanks to my Amiga 600 (which I still have around, and got repaired by me fairly recently. Works wonders).

But my first real console was a NES with Kirby's Adventure and Zelda 2


----------



## Swufe (Aug 30, 2010)

I owned several consoles when I was a little girl, though, it is Dingoo A330 that attracts me most.


----------



## mightymuffy (Aug 30, 2010)

Ooooo, showing my age here! Mum & Dad owned an Atari 2600, so that was my first taste in gaming, followed by the 7800...
First console I would consider mine was the NES, as that was a birthday present: the first console I ever actually bought was a SNES, which I got on UK release day with the money I earned part time in between college (yep, I'm that old lol!)


----------



## DKAngel (Aug 30, 2010)

i had a console, not sure what it was but all it had was a slider on the controler and it had pong on it and a few other variations
then i had my nes and my c64


----------



## Overman1977 (Aug 30, 2010)

Atari 2600.....that dates me somewhat.


----------



## boombox (Aug 30, 2010)

The BBC Micro, i played Repton...it was amazing!


----------



## coolness (Aug 30, 2010)

PS1


----------



## testatura (Aug 30, 2010)

atari 2600  

but I am not that old.. just that things came lot later in ex-Yugoslavia,and this console had rambo on the cover .. it was awesome.. like 50,60 built in games.. those cowboys shooting each other in front of a cactus,pitfall,froger and 20 mario like games ..


----------



## overlord00 (Aug 30, 2010)

first "console", probably an original Gameboy (the chunky black and white one) in a clear case. was great, and i loved it.
first actual console was a snes. many happy times playing mario all stars w/World


----------



## DryYoshi (Aug 30, 2010)

PSX, played alot of Need for Speed IV (High Stakes/Road Challenge) and Rayman (that disc is broken and gone now, I threw it in the trash can years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) on it.


----------



## personager (Aug 30, 2010)

Sega Mega Drive II and a Game Gear....good times, good times


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 30, 2010)

A Gamecube...


----------



## Ryufushichou (Aug 30, 2010)

The first console i can say was mine, and wasn't owned by my sisters and then dumped on me was my PS1, which is odd because now, i can hardly stand sony as a company.


----------



## giratina16 (Aug 30, 2010)

My first console was the Sega Mega Drive 2


----------



## VmprHntrD (Aug 30, 2010)

Sure I could go through all I had, painful to list it all as much is MIA now, but sticking right to the topic.

Nintendo Entertainment System, the large set in that test market run in Los Angeles and NYC back in 1985.  I still have it and it works pretty well, ROB is sold off as is gyromite, but I still have Duck Hunt, SMB1 and Hogan's Alley from that happy christmas.

First handheld was Gameboy that christmas in 1989 w/tetris and Super Mario Land as an extra.


----------



## Midna (Aug 31, 2010)

Ignore


----------



## jefffisher (Aug 31, 2010)

NES came first then
SNES
GENESIS
gameboy color
N64
dreamcast
gamecube
xbox
xbox360
NDS
WII


----------



## Midna (Aug 31, 2010)

My parents kept me out of gaming until my grandmother went and bought me one of those new Gameboy Advances at. Probably 7 or 8. Bugger, I missed out on a few years of quality gaming nostalgia I can never get back. But when I look back, the only games I ever beat on my old GBA were ports of SNES classics. My first game was Super Mario World, followed by A Link to the Past, followed by Yoshi's Island. I had others, and would later go back and beat more, but those stand out the most. Granny bought me a Gamecube the next year.

Note: I'm 15


----------



## Jockel (Aug 31, 2010)

NES here, too.
I was born in the (socialist) GDR part of East-Berlin and my uncle lived in West-Berlin.
Whenever we visited him i stared at the screen in awe, while my father was playing Super Mario Bros.
So the first thing my father had to do once the wall broke down was to get an NES :3


----------



## c0wcommander (Sep 1, 2010)

A PS1. Had lots of fun with it...until my parents sold it one day without telling me


----------



## JonthanD (Sep 1, 2010)

Atari Pong machine then a 2600, Odyssey2, 5200, NES, 7800, (could not convince my mom to get me a Vectrex when they where clearing them out of stock for $50......) Almost every console since then, portable or otherwise.


----------



## Daizu (Sep 1, 2010)

Good ol' Super Nintendo.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Sep 1, 2010)

Nes then every single Nintendo hand-held and console after.
Genesis
Game Gear
PS1
PS2
PSP
Xbox
Xbox 360


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 1, 2010)

Daizu - love your av 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 P3P FTW.

On topic - my first system of my own was the Gameboy Color. My brother owned a NES and GB Brick which later became mine, though.


----------



## Orsted (Sep 4, 2010)

The first consoles I owned were a NES, a PS1 and a Gameboy Pocket.


----------



## spruced (Sep 5, 2010)

Gameboy Color.  I remember laying down in the middle of our hallway opening it up and trying to figure out how it worked with my dad.  After that, I was addicted.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 5, 2010)

Game Boy. It got me addicted to gaming, even though all I had was Pokemon Red, Mario, and Castlevania. It got me completely hooked.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Sep 7, 2010)

First console I've owned myself... the original Xbox. Yeah...


----------



## RoMee (Sep 7, 2010)

the NES was my first console
my favorite of all time is the PS2


----------



## Jasper07 (Sep 7, 2010)

The small playstation 1. I remember I played A Bugs Life and a racing game with my dad and brother...
good times, good times...

after that it was: ps2 fat, ds lite, ps3, dsi.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 7, 2010)

First console I owned was a NES.


----------



## Finishoff (Sep 7, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> First console I owned was a NES.



Ditto.

NES or was it the Genesis?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 7, 2010)

I remember my parents got it for me and my brother on christmas when I was 4 (my brother was 2).

It had been out for a while, but we got the mario/duck hunt bundle. Countless hours of fun as kids.


----------



## SaddQ (Sep 7, 2010)

The good old Atari 2600.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 7, 2010)

PSone


----------



## Garcimak (Sep 7, 2010)

Sega Master System  with Alex Kid build in
Atari Lynx & GameBoy  got me into portable system
Megadrive

good times


----------



## Elritha (Sep 7, 2010)

First console owned was the Atari 2600.


----------



## sportscarmadman (Sep 7, 2010)

First Console I have ever owned was the PS1 the first console i played on was the N64 my first handheld was the original gameboy


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 19, 2010)

Gameboy Colour!

With PKMN YELLOW AND POKEMON PUZZLE CHALLANGE!


Oh damn, I bumped


----------



## 0ddity (Sep 19, 2010)

In this order:


NES
Gameboy
Genesis
SNES
GBC
PS1
N64
PS2
GC
Atari 2600
DSL

There I helped bump.


----------



## metamaster (Sep 19, 2010)

I think my first console was a gameboy advance sp. Most people here have way older stuff lol


----------



## narutofan777 (Sep 19, 2010)

First: gameboy color idk silver with pikachu on the left side of screen. But it got thrown in the garbage load of bull. N64 was the second.


----------



## magicuser (Sep 19, 2010)

Nintendo Entertainment system acutally still have it with like 40 games


----------



## craplame (Sep 21, 2010)

First console I owned was a PSX. I loved it so much when I got the Final Fantasy games.


----------



## regnad (Sep 21, 2010)

Atari 2600, at the time referred to as Atari VCS.

That was followed by an Atari 400, the one with mooshy keys, and a cassette drive.


----------



## smile72 (Sep 27, 2010)

First handheld Game Boy
First Nintendo console - Nintendo 64
First Sony console - PSX
First Sega console - Dreamcast
First Microsoft console - Xbox
First non Nintendo handheld - PSP
First overall Game Boy


----------



## Supervlieg (Oct 1, 2010)

Gamegear, it was epic! Still regretted selling it way back when


----------



## pichon64 (Oct 1, 2010)

Soundic: a Pong clone. Then a Sinclair Spectrum 128:






Then a SNES, a PS2 and now a DSi.


----------



## Porobu (Oct 19, 2010)

The Good ol' NES


----------



## alidsl (Oct 19, 2010)

I had a PS1 phat, I got it in about 2000 when my Dad swapped it for 50 cigarettes (my dad doesn't smoke), I also got Super international soccer stars '98 I still play it on my PS3 for old times sake


----------

